# 20 Ugliest Celebrities



## daer0n (Nov 29, 2007)

By nature or personal choice, they are rich and famous and yet... ugly as hell!
*1.-Michael Jackson*
Did you really expect anyone else? Michael Jackson used to be a successful black singer, but took it upon himself to destroy his face and reputation. He now looks like an albino alien whose nose appears to change on a daily basis. Just goes to show you what can happen if you are too critical of your looks... you can end up an albino alien like Mike.





*2.-Marilyn Manson*




Seriously ... what the hell happened to this kid? From the ghostly white makeup you can see on his black collar to the funky blue eye and blood red lips ... Marilyn Manson is a freak and there's nothing more to say, he's ugly by choice. And not only is he ugly, but he scares the crap out of us.
*3.-Jocelyn Wildenstein*




Holy crap! This is what happens when you get obsessed with plastic surgery. A wealthy socialite from Switzerland, Jocelyn is actually a celeb for being so ugly. Her extreme appearance has led to the press giving her the nickname "The Bride of Wildenstein," a reference to The Bride of Frankenstein. Wildenstein has allegedly spent almost US$4,000,000 on cosmetic surgery over the years, all payed by her husband, the billionaire international art dealer Alec Wildenstein.
*4.-Michael Berryman*




No, it is not make-up. This actor born in LA, suffers from Hypohidrotic Ectodermal Dysplasia (a rare condition leaving him with no sweat glands, hair, fingernails or teeth). He played Pluto in Wes Craven's 1977 horror film The Hills Have Eyes. He has also appeared in numerous science fiction and fantasy movies such as My Science Project (1985), Weird Science (1985), Armed Response (1986) and Evil Spirits (1990). He also appeared in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, and The Devil's Rejects. Berryman generally portrays mutant bikers, evil undertakers, monsters and other frightening characters. He has also starred in episodes of Star Trek: The Next Generation and The X-Files.
*5.-DJ Qualls*




Ok, we are going to be really mean again, since he's actually ugly for a another terrible reason. We're actually happy to see he has turned it into a good thing, just like Berryman. Qualls also suffered from a rare condition: Hodgkin's lymphoma, a form of cancer, at age 14. After two years of surgery (including the removal of his spleen), chemotherapy, and radiation treatments, Qualls's cancer went into remission, which lent him his famous thin stature. In 1997, he enrolled at Nashville's Belmont University. At a performance in a local theatre he was discovered by David LaChapelle and became... a model!! Yes, a model, for Prada and Calvin Klein. He then got famous for his role on the movie "Road Trip".
*6.-Marty Feldman*




And yet another terrible case. Marty Feldman (1934 â€“ 1982) was an English writer, comedian and BAFTA award winning actor, notable for his bulging eyes, which were the result of a thyroid condition known as Graves Disease. He wrote situation comedies such as The Army Game, Bootsie and Snudge for the BBC and later had a series of his own on the BBC called Marty. He also appeared in The Adventure of Sherlock Holmes' Smarter Brother and Mel Brooks' Silent Movie, as well as directing and starring in The Last Remake of Beau Geste. He guest-starred in the "Arabian Nights" episode of The Muppet Show.
*7.-Clint Howard*




No weird disease this time, he's just plain ugly. But then, again, it is probably what made him famous. Born in 1959, the actor appeared in Cocoon, Steve Martin's Parenthood, EdTV, Apollo 13, Austin Powers, That Thing You Do among others. In 1998, Howard was awarded the MTV Lifetime Achievement Award. He got married twice, just to show you that looks don't matter.
*8.-Shane MacGowan*




This Irish musician is best known as the original singer and songwriter with The Pogues, and is considered one of the most important and poetic Irish songwriters of the last thirty years. A great find for our list... he's terribly horrible.
*9.-Lyle Lovett*




Lyle Lovett has to have some good blackmail on someone. Otherwise, how in the hell did he ever get into acting? And the fact that Julia Roberts married this beast makes us think she's not only nuts, but ugly too. Tell us one thing that you find attractive about this man ... go on. Then we'll laugh at you.
*10.-Kelis*




Holy hell ... Kelis is not bringin' any boys to the yard looking like that. There have been rumors that she is really a man, and quite frankly we are thinking something's not right with this chick. Every time we see her she has her mouth open and looks like she's ready to eat us. She's scary. Next time we see her, we are looking for the Adam's apple.
*11.-Iggy Pop*




Rock singer, songwriter, and occasional actor, he is sometimes referred to by the nicknames "the Godfather of Punk". Iggy Pop was the lead singer of The Stooges, a late 1960s/early 1970s garage rock band who were influential in the development of the nascent heavy metal and punk rock genres. The Stooges became infamous for their live performances, during which it was not uncommon for Iggy Pop to leap off the stage (in fact, he was among the first to "stage dive"), smear raw meat (and on one occasion peanut butter) over his chest and/or cut himself with broken bottles. So this is how you get ugly by being nut.
*12.-Steven Tyler*




Dude looks like a zombie. He's a great singer, a cool guy, the daddy of one of the hottest girls on hollywood, plus all the money and women one could ever dream of... and yet... ugly as hell.
*13.-Courtney Love*




Drugs don't make people pretty... and this woman is about as ugly and classless as it can get.
*14.-Donatella Versace*




Oh, how the years go by. Yes, she's talented, famous and rich, but... she's now ugly as hell!
*15.-Amy Winehouse*




English soul, jazz, and R&amp;B singer and songwriter, she's another drug victim. Now, get this: she has a number of "old school" tattoos of naked women on her body. When asked about them, she was quoted as saying "I like pin-up girls. I'm more of a boy than a girl in that way. I'm not a lesbian, though â€” not before a sambuca anyway. And the she said she would own a beauty salon once her singing schedule calms down... that's a must.
*16.-Ronaldinho*




Probably the world's best soccer player at this time, Ronaldinho might be one of the funniest, honest, and nicest celebs around... but he's also one of the ugliest. This brazilian is certainly saving his huge salary for something other than helping his image.
*17.-Kelly Osbourne*




"Uh, I'm ugly." Yeah, we know Kelly. The British accent is cute and we love that she is all about being an individual, but quite frankly Kelly Osbourne's annoying and a brat. And we're not picking on her weight, because it fluctuates and we don't care. Weight really can't change whether you are ugly or not. And Kelly is on our list!
*18.-Tori Spelling*




Tori Spelling must be thanking her daddy for helping her get into the acting business 'cause there is no other way she would EVER have made it. Thanks Aaron Spelling for ruining our lives! Sometimes you hope someone will grow on you after awhile, but even now when we see Tori on TV we immediately switch the channel. Yeah, it's that bad. And don't even get us started on her acting.
*19.-Rosie O'Donnell*




Rosie O'Donnell is a bully, but it's not the bad temper what got her on our list... she's ugly, plain and simple.
*20.-Rachel Dratch*




Don't get us wrong: we love Rachel. Her SNL sketches are hilarious, she's a great actress. But we are sorry to say she truly earned the last place on our list.
Source


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww, there's a couple that don't deserve to be on that list, but yeah....


----------



## farris2 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow...is Donatella related to that plastic surgery addict?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 29, 2007)

i agree with alot of those, but in my opinion i think kelly osbourne is a beautiful girl, they just put a terrible picture of her!!! and donatella versace actually made herself ugly with years of frying her skin under the sun and collapsing the cartillege (spelled wrong) in her nose from years of cocaine snorting!! and i 100% agree tori spelling is hideous!! always has been!!! shane macgowan scares me the most out of everyone, there has got to be something medically wrong with him, his face looks like a scary mask you wear on halloween, like why is his mouth like that? actually no...jocelyn wildenstein takes the cake!! i wonder what she looked like before? i posted a pic of what she used to look like? dang $4,000,000!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 29, 2007)

i dont know about iggy pop, he's not that bad looking.

and shane mcgowen used to look really cute in the 70s (im surpirsed he hasnt died yet from some alcohol related incient and is still able to tour [friend of mine saw them like a month ago in seattle]).


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 29, 2007)

i dont think kelis is ugly, or kelly the some of em are pretty unattractive in hollywood standards but some of them are just regular looking everyday people, i would not call them ugly


----------



## kristinaah (Nov 29, 2007)

Shane might not be a sunflower, but he sure is awesome! (Or rather, his music is. Don't know much about him as a person, really.)

*ETA: Oh yeah, and in Kelly's case, the "ugliness" is self-inflicted (as in, bad makeup).*

*This is not ugly: *











*As for Jocelyn Something-or-other? Hahaha ... Money well spent?*


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

Well...without perfect makeup/personal trainers/disposable income, most celebrities would look pretty average anyway.

But (not that I'm prettier than them), I've always found Jennifer Aniston a bit homely.. Kirsten Dunst, too.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 29, 2007)

lol pretty mean list = idk, just rubs me the wrong way. i think kelis is beautiful. that '' gril '' in her mouth.. is not.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 29, 2007)

hah...Clint Howard is so damn gross.

I like Marilyn Manson though, not his looks personally but some of his music.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Nov 29, 2007)

Although ugly is such a harsh word, most of the people on this list are dead on, except for imo..Kelis, the grill was wack but she's gorgeous, Kelly Osborne, her makeup is just bad and her wardrobe, but she's a cute girl, and DJ Qualls is kinda cute to me, but then ever since I seen Roadtrip, I've been partial to him...LOL, and Tori Spelling doesn't look bad at all. I agree with what someone else said MOST celebrities don't roll outta bed looking like a million bucks, plastic surgery, a group of stylists and a ridiculous amount of makeup and money can make almost anyone look FAB!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, whoever did this really has got it twisted. Most of these people are not ugly. They just wear way too much makeup. Kelis is georgeous, i posted pics of her looking better at other times but she doesn't look that bad on the pics. Michael Jackson is definetly not ugly; he comes from a family of beautiful people, he just messed himself up. Tori Spelling,Kelly Osborne, DJ Quaills, Rachel these people are not ugly. As for the rest, why talk about the dead and people who have diseases that they can't control. God loves all of us and we are all beautiful in his eyes, to me we all are beautiful. Posted below are pics of Kelis, Kelly Osborne and Michael on better days.


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, there's a couple that don't deserve to be on that list, but yeah.... Wow, yeah there are some pretty nasty looking ones, but then there are others that i don't think belong there..


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well this is mean. lol I think Kelly Osbourne is pretty she just has a questionable fashion sense. I also think Courtney Love was pretty back in the mid-late 90's. Im not sure why people find kelis ugly.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 29, 2007)

This was pretty funny......

I don't think Iggy, Kelly or Kelis are uggs but the rest are pretty scary! That guy with the bulgy eyes may give me nightmares


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 29, 2007)

The people with medical conditions shouldn't have even be considered for the list. That's awful.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 29, 2007)

i dont agree with some of them, i dont think marilyn manson is ugly i think hes creative. and kelly osborne is pretty but with terrible makeup.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Nov 29, 2007)

Dont flame me, but I cant believe that Georgia Fox didnt make this list.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 29, 2007)

Omg That Jocelyn Lady Scared The Sh*t Out Of Me!!!! All The Money In The World And That's What She Did!!!!????!!!! CAN She Not Correct It!!!???!!!???!!!???


----------



## Nox (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol pretty mean list = idk, just rubs me the wrong way. ^ ITA


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 29, 2007)

i'm surprised mike tyson isnt on that list!!


----------



## Saja (Nov 29, 2007)

Theres nothing wrong wth Iggy....he looks the part.

Anyone else think he kinda looks like house there?


----------



## Maysie (Nov 29, 2007)

I think is is kinda mean too. The people that have medical conditions shouldn't be considered ugly, some of them are just wearing bad makeup...and if someone feels that badly about themselves that they deform themselves with excessive plastic surgery, well, I just feel compassion for them...because they must really not like themselves too much


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree with alot of those, but in my opinion i think kelly osbourne is a beautiful girl, they just put a terrible picture of her!!! and donatella versace actually made herself ugly with years of frying her skin under the sun and collapsing the cartillege (spelled wrong) in her nose from years of cocaine snorting!! and i 100% agree tori spelling is hideous!! always has been!!! shane macgowan scares me the most out of everyone, there has got to be something medically wrong with him, his face looks like a scary mask you wear on halloween, like why is his mouth like that? actually no...jocelyn wildenstein takes the cake!! i wonder what she looked like before? i posted a pic of what she used to look like? dang $4,000,000!!! WTHEELL! She looked gorgeous before all that stuff she did to herself!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 30, 2007)

lol some of those people were pretty ugly! I agree that it was probably just a bad picture of Kelis and Kelly.. seriously though.. *shudder* I'm glad I wasnt eating. Some of those people fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!

it's sad the people who were ugly but have a medical condition though


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 30, 2007)

Ugh, I can't stand Torrie, I don't think Rosie or Rachel should be on there either, they're just average looking.


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 30, 2007)

aw, i dont like this list, it makes fun of people who have diseases, whether they take advantage of it or not


----------



## lummerz (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree. It's just mean.


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The people with medical conditions shouldn't have even be considered for the list. That's awful. I agree!


----------



## JiJi_sHe (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol I don't think that Kelly Osbourne should in tha list


----------



## mariascreek (Nov 30, 2007)

Tori Spelling is busted.

But I think Kelis is CUTE!!!


----------



## fawp (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol pretty mean list = idk, just rubs me the wrong way. i think kelis is beautiful. that '' gril '' in her mouth.. is not. I agree. Most of the people on this list have physical or medical disabilities...


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 30, 2007)

I laughed at a few and most deserved it but that's a mean ass list.

If I were any one of them folks, my feelings would be so butt hurt... would suck to be named top 20 ugliest celebrities :/


----------



## vivian123 (Nov 30, 2007)

haha...some of this was entertaining to read. most belonged to the list, but I'd have to disagree with...funnyy


----------



## scarlet_milk (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think people should judge others like this&amp; especially make 'Ugliest Celebrities' lists.. I think some of the people on the list are actually pretty.

Everyone has different opinions though, I suppose.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 30, 2007)

Some of these people I don't agree with, but some seriously are dog-ass ugly!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 30, 2007)

Kelis should be no where near this list. They just selected a bad photo! And that goes the same way for Michael! Just a bad picture thats all.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg That Jocelyn Lady Scared The Sh*t Out Of Me!!!! All The Money In The World And That's What She Did!!!!????!!!! CAN She Not Correct It!!!???!!!???!!!??? Hi:

I was walking down 57th street one day and she was sitting in the front seat of an Escalde. I got a real good look at her. The first thing I wanted to do was cry. This woman has a bad case of BDD.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

Pamela Anderson without make up. Uggh!!


----------



## vivelamour (Dec 1, 2007)

Kelis, to me, is pretty. I dig Steven Tyler as well, there's just something about him.

Well with that said, I agree with a poster above. A few of the celebs have diseases, and they can't help it. They shouldn't be ridiculed for that reason..


----------



## mayyami (Dec 1, 2007)

LoL. I recon it's quite funny actually.

I mean, the commentry is pretty good.

Not saying I agree with all of them.


----------



## NYchic (Dec 1, 2007)

that's mean but i think beauty and ugliness is subjective cuz everyone has different tastes/ i don't think rosie o'donnel is ugly neither is kelly osbourne, she has the most beautiful perfect skin!!!

and most of those people like michael jackson and a few other just made themselves look bad by going overboard with plastic surgery/


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 10, 2008)

Who says we have to really say who is ugly,or not.No offence,who really cares?


----------



## Insensitive. (Jan 10, 2008)

It was funny at first, but as i went down through it, im like WTF, she's not ugly....She aint either....neither is she!!! Who ever wrote this better look gorgeous because they have listed some good looking people. Fu**ng As**oles.


----------



## BabyDollBeauty (Jan 10, 2008)

hmmm, some of em dont actually look UGLY they just look as pretty


----------



## lilyann86 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perfect list! In my opinion.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that list was harsh...lol. I don't think the ppl with the medical conditions should be considered. That was just plain mean...they can't help it! But yea, I didnt think kelis, kelly, dj qualls, courtney (when she's not drunk or drugged up) and iggy should've been on the list. Some ppl just have their bad days. They're entitled to it!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow don"t people have anything better to do than make an list of who"s ugly, I mean if the one who has made the list would be in it, I am sure he or she wouldn"t liked it either and mentioning people with deseases (sp) is just cold and very bad


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 12, 2008)

Poor Michael Berryman... How sad they put people on this horrid list with health problems.


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2008)

What's sad is someone actually compiled a list of ugly celebs.. And though many brought it on themselves.. Many were just born that way or have an afliction..

And I love Marty Feldmon.. He's is soo funny.. "Hump? What hump?". Hahaha


----------



## joybelle (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The people with medical conditions shouldn't have even be considered for the list. That's awful. I agree. This made me sad.


----------



## pinkminnow (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *JiJi_sHe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I don't think that Kelly Osbourne should in tha list Yeah, me too. Maybe if there is a list for ugly makeup, sure. But she's quite pretty, IMHO


----------



## i.ma (Jan 26, 2008)

a few of these people aren't as bad as it seems .. it's just that their sense of fashion or makeup choices are .. unique ?

marilyn manson isn't all THAT bad, but he's creepy as hell. creeeeeeepy stories i hear about him.


----------



## luxotika (Jan 26, 2008)

Not a very nice list, I agree!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## niksaki (Jan 29, 2008)

whoa mean list! i dont like lists like this at all...who are they to decide what is ugly, as they may be beautiful to others and really beauty is only skin deep and its what inside that matters, cliche i know however it really is the truth!


----------

